

US orders citizens to leave Yemen - Suraj-Sun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-23585923

======
junto
There have been two interesting stories recently that make subtle undertones
(aimed at the public psyche), that suggest that mass surveillance has positive
outcomes.

The first was the FH Hosting / Tor takedown. The second is the Yemen / al-
Quaida threat.

I think there is a determined and clever psyche-war going on, all coming out
of Maryland:

\- [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/05/us-embassy-
clos...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/05/us-embassy-closure-nsa-
surveillance)

\-
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/05/embassy...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/05/embassy-
closures-travel-warnings-government-manipulation)

\- [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/04/nsa-us-
embassy-...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/04/nsa-us-embassy-
closures-terrorist-threat)

Spin-doctoring at its best.

------
DominikR
Surprising that Yemen is unsafe for US citizens when the US bombs people there
on a daily basis with drones.

------
ewoodrich
Linkbait title, why not use the original from the BBC?:

"US warns citizens to leave Yemen amid terror alert"

